# Are Sunrider Products Safe When Trying to Conceive?



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Trying to get pregnant in a month and the midwife is recommending sunrider teas to detoxify, etc. But I'm concerned about the safety of doing this so close to trying to get pregnant. Wouldn't it just cause things to be stirred up?
Any thoughts? How are the products overall?


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

very good question, i look forward to a reply, sorry i do not have any info, i have been wondering hte same


----------

